# Uber today made its EV pledge. It will go electric like Lyft.



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

I just ran across this. Uber today made its pledge to go "all electric" by 2030. I think that is probably good for the environment, which I am happy about. The only downside I see is that a lot of drivers in the upcoming years may have their options limited. If someone is driving for Uber, I feel like they should just use the car they already own. But if Uber and Lyft slowly "budges" new drivers (and existing) into electric vehicles, then my concern is that some drivers will be left out.

I guess that since Uber and Lyft are responsible for so many cars on the street, then we may all see more electric charging stations pop up in the upcoming years. In the minutes following when I read this article, I thought of my car (my Prius), and knew that its days are now numbered since it is not 100% electric (although I am halfway there as a hybrid). I think the article said they may pay up to 1.50 more per ride (I think that is what the article said at least) for 100% EV... so if that much of a carrot is being dangled, then I think my next car will be fully electric.

https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/8/21427196/uber-promise-100-percent-electric-vehicle-ev-2030
The only other downside I think is that it takes a lot longer to recharge an EV than filling up gas. Since us ants always have to be fully "locked and loaded" when it comes to fuel (you don't want to take a chance to get low on fuel if you get a long trip), it will be imperative to make certain you are 100% "fueled up"/"charged up" before you start your shift. Have a great day everyone, and happy belated Labor Day!


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

They also hope to be 100% driverless. Plan to be doing something else by then


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> I just ran across this. Uber today made its pledge to go "all electric" by 2030. I think that is probably good for the environment, which I am happy about. The only downside I see is that a lot of drivers in the upcoming years may have their options limited. If someone is driving for Uber, I feel like they should just use the car they already own. But if Uber and Lyft slowly "budges" new drivers (and existing) into electric vehicles, then my concern is that some drivers will be left out.
> 
> I guess that since Uber and Lyft are responsible for so many cars on the street, then we may all see more electric charging stations pop up in the upcoming years. In the minutes following when I read this article, I thought of my car (my Prius), and knew that its days are now numbered since it is not 100% electric (although I am halfway there as a hybrid). I think the article said they may pay up to 1.50 more per ride (I think that is what the article said at least) for 100% EV... so if that much of a carrot is being dangled, then I think my next car will be fully electric.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt be buying anything based 
on what uber says about whats going
to happen about pay in 10 years.
Have you had an accusation
of intoxication yet?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I wouldnt be buying anything based
> on what uber says about whats going
> to happen about pay in 10 years.
> Have you had an accusation
> of intoxication yet?


@25rides7daysaweek my buddy, well for me I am due for a new car in the next few years anyway, so that is why I know that is will be a motive for me to commit to an all electric car as my next vehicle. And thankfully I've never had an accusation of intoxication yet. Luckily, I'm kind of allergic to alcohol. Did you ever know any Asians who turn bright red after they drink even a sip of alcohol? I am that person. A lot of Asians lack a certain enzyme in their liver (acetaldehyde dehydrogenase) in their liver which makes the toxic intermediary build up. That causes flushing in the skin (hence the redness), and makes a person really ill with a headache. So maybe lucky for me? that I can't drink alcohol? So I don't think I would ever be in a situation where I could say even have half a beer and then go out Ubering/anting. (But I guess such a false accusation could happen anyway)...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

By 2030 I expect to be living in my mansion with my robotic staff serving me hand and foot while my super model wife and pornstar mistress meet all my other "needs"

Doesn't mean it's going to happen now does it?


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I just ran across this. Uber today made its pledge to go "all electric" by 2030. I think that is probably good for the environment, which I am happy about. The only downside I see is that a lot of drivers in the upcoming years may have their options limited. If someone is driving for Uber, I feel like they should just use the car they already own. But if Uber and Lyft slowly "budges" new drivers (and existing) into electric vehicles, then my concern is that some drivers will be left out.
> 
> I guess that since Uber and Lyft are responsible for so many cars on the street, then we may all see more electric charging stations pop up in the upcoming years. In the minutes following when I read this article, I thought of my car (my Prius), and knew that its days are now numbered since it is not 100% electric (although I am halfway there as a hybrid). I think the article said they may pay up to 1.50 more per ride (I think that is what the article said at least) for 100% EV... so if that much of a carrot is being dangled, then I think my next car will be fully electric.
> 
> ...


Environment it is just hoax story body one cruis ship in one day it pollute equivalent 35000 trucks in one day . Then the biggest pollution on Earth are under water Vulcans


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> By 2030 I expect to be living in my mansion with my robotic staff serving me hand and foot while my super model wife and pornstar mistress meet all my other "needs"
> 
> Doesn't mean it's going to happen now does it?


@Stevie The magic Unicorn my buddy! Epic response! Made my afternoon! Cheers mate.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> I just ran across this. Uber today made its pledge to go "all electric" by 2030. I think that is probably good for the environment, which I am happy about. The only downside I see is that a lot of drivers in the upcoming years may have their options limited. If someone is driving for Uber, I feel like they should just use the car they already own. But if Uber and Lyft slowly "budges" new drivers (and existing) into electric vehicles, then my concern is that some drivers will be left out.
> 
> I guess that since Uber and Lyft are responsible for so many cars on the street, then we may all see more electric charging stations pop up in the upcoming years. In the minutes following when I read this article, I thought of my car (my Prius), and knew that its days are now numbered since it is not 100% electric (although I am halfway there as a hybrid). I think the article said they may pay up to 1.50 more per ride (I think that is what the article said at least) for 100% EV... so if that much of a carrot is being dangled, then I think my next car will be fully electric.
> 
> ...


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ma...equity-stake-announces-partnership-2020-09-08


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I just ran across this. Uber today made its pledge to go "all electric" by 2030. I think that is probably good for the environment, which I am happy about. The only downside I see is that a lot of drivers in the upcoming years may have their options limited. If someone is driving for Uber, I feel like they should just use the car they already own. But if Uber and Lyft slowly "budges" new drivers (and existing) into electric vehicles, then my concern is that some drivers will be left out.
> 
> I guess that since Uber and Lyft are responsible for so many cars on the street, then we may all see more electric charging stations pop up in the upcoming years. In the minutes following when I read this article, I thought of my car (my Prius), and knew that its days are now numbered since it is not 100% electric (although I am halfway there as a hybrid). I think the article said they may pay up to 1.50 more per ride (I think that is what the article said at least) for 100% EV... so if that much of a carrot is being dangled, then I think my next car will be fully electric.
> 
> ...


I read that also. But who owns the car? Not Uber. 50 cents to 1.00 more per trip!! Whoopee!!
One part of the article a driver was driving an EV car for 2 years and put 60,000 miles his new car. I can beat that I put 43,000 (all Uber) miles on my new car (gas consumption) in 1 year. 
Now let's look at what driving for Uber doesn't do. 1. Driver's buy/lease cars (I bought my Mitsubishi brand new, with only 17 miles on it)
just to drive to make some kinda $$. 2. Drivers have to purchase rideshare insurance, better safe than sorry if you ever get in an accident because Uber won't back you up. 3. Maintenance (regular or major). 4. GAS!! 5. Monthly carwash plans.
Uber could care less about their drivers, they care more for the scumbags they put in our cars!!
Beware Uber offers Roadside service, never fell for it but I have been told that you better have your credit card handy. I have my roadside through Allstate {my insurance company} I pay an extra 10.00 a month for their motor club elite program. Covers a lot more and don't need my credit card. Have roadside with Mitsubishi but Allstate has more perks.
OK, we all know Uber royally screws their drivers over. That's why Uber is so rich!!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Gby said:


> Environment it is just hoax.


Well, that didn't take long.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

IRME4EVER said:


> I read that also. But who owns the car? Not Uber. 50 cents to 1.00 more per trip!! Whoopee!!
> One part of the article a driver was driving an EV car for 2 years and put 60,000 miles his new car. I can beat that I put 43,000 (all Uber) miles on my new car (gas consumption) in 1 year.
> Now let's look at what driving for Uber doesn't do. 1. Driver's buy/lease cars (I bought my Mitsubishi brand new, with only 17 miles on it)
> just to drive to make some kinda $$. 2. Drivers have to purchase rideshare insurance, better safe than sorry if you ever get in an accident because Uber won't back you up. 3. Maintenance (regular or major). 4. GAS!! 5. Monthly carwash plans.
> ...


Uber rise all those money unfair after drivers investment those money are not belong to them I hope one day Feds will call them to testify heir illegal practice how stealing drivers


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Stop worrying about 2030. Trump has inadvertently changed our future when he created Space Force. In 2029 when Captain Marky Mark from US Space Force ship Oberon enters a electromagnetic storm he will discover that in the future it is nothing but damn dirty apes that have taken over this planet and nobody cares about how Uber has yet to comply with AB5 and followup laws AB6 (2021) through AB617 (5021 A.D.).


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> I think the article said they may pay up to 1.50 more per ride (I think that is what the article said at least) for 100% EV... so if that much of a carrot is being dangled, then I think my next car will be fully electric.


It would be a big mistake to base any car purchase on anything Uber says - remember that their offers and promos can be and frequently are withdrawn at any time with no notice.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

uber wants to charge riders more if they are picked up in a hybrid.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

njn said:


> uber wants to charge riders more if they are picked up in a hybrid.


Which is profoundly DUMB. Uber should merely offer the option, and if PAX decided to wait and extra minute or three for a greener vehicle, then it is their choice. UBER could kick in an extra $0.50 for the driver, but studies and studies have shown, that if you charge EXTRA for environmentally conscious consumer behaviour, 99% will not behave that way. Most people pay attention to their bottom line. A to B for cheapest possible price.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

In 2030, there is world war III and Uber drivers are hired by military as transport drivers.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Uber has buried the UBER-GREEN option pretty far down their request menu in the Rider App, that 95% of Riders will probably never even know it is there.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Uber is virtue signaling to the green crowd. It's a marketing strategy with proven results. They will run some ads, show how "committed" Dara is to the environment... pshh... Whether or not the reach their goal was never the point. Has more to do with green of another kind. Speaking of which--- Uber will have to change something before then, or they won't even exist in 10 years. They will run out of cash before then.

Eventually electric cars may become mainstream. For now, it is not yet practical for everyone.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Gby said:


> Environment it is just hoax story body one cruis ship in one day it pollute equivalent 35000 trucks in one day . Then the biggest pollution on Earth are under water Vulcans


What?


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Uber has 0 control over it.
It’s all based on government regulations.
Some European cities already banned diesels in downtowns and willing to ban all ICE engines in following years as well(which is stupid).


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I just ran across this. Uber today made its pledge to go "all electric" by 2030. I think that is probably good for the environment, which I am happy about. The only downside I see is that a lot of drivers in the upcoming years may have their options limited. If someone is driving for Uber, I feel like they should just use the car they already own. But if Uber and Lyft slowly "budges" new drivers (and existing) into electric vehicles, then my concern is that some drivers will be left out.
> 
> I guess that since Uber and Lyft are responsible for so many cars on the street, then we may all see more electric charging stations pop up in the upcoming years. In the minutes following when I read this article, I thought of my car (my Prius), and knew that its days are now numbered since it is not 100% electric (although I am halfway there as a hybrid). I think the article said they may pay up to 1.50 more per ride (I think that is what the article said at least) for 100% EV... so if that much of a carrot is being dangled, then I think my next car will be fully electric.
> 
> ...


Part time job my ass.... Dara is a liar.

They don't want to take responsibility for fill time employees however other than the hours you chose they are more restrictive than standard employment relationships


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

They want to work you for pennies and steal the fare


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Just like they promised self driving cars by 2020
and just like they promised flying taxis by 2020

a pledge means nothing,. Lemon Pledge is only good for cleaning wood furniture.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

What a bunch of morons. Uber will go electric as and when the markets and government regulations dictate. Remember they were going driverless too. Or has that died a death since they had to give back the technology they stole. And they were going to go, "make a profit" as well. But that has also fallen by the wayside, apparently.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Easy to pledge others people money.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

simont23 said:


> What a bunch of morons. Uber will go electric as and when the markets and government regulations dictate. Remember they were going driverless too. Or has that died a death since they had to give back the technology they stole. And they were going to go, "make a profit" as well. But that has also fallen by the wayside, apparently.


 they not going to rise no more billions from someone else investment. Now government are interfere in this business and start to protect American working class .. because are damn toany people involved in this business .. electric it may be but driverless not in big city .it is just investors misleading


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> I just ran across this. Uber today made its pledge to go "all electric" by 2030. I think that is probably good for the environment, which I am happy about. The only downside I see is that a lot of drivers in the upcoming years may have their options limited. If someone is driving for Uber, I feel like they should just use the car they already own. But if Uber and Lyft slowly "budges" new drivers (and existing) into electric vehicles, then my concern is that some drivers will be left out.
> 
> I guess that since Uber and Lyft are responsible for so many cars on the street, then we may all see more electric charging stations pop up in the upcoming years. In the minutes following when I read this article, I thought of my car (my Prius), and knew that its days are now numbered since it is not 100% electric (although I am halfway there as a hybrid). I think the article said they may pay up to 1.50 more per ride (I think that is what the article said at least) for 100% EV... so if that much of a carrot is being dangled, then I think my next car will be fully electric.
> 
> ...


It sounds like a PR stunt. I don't see it happening IRL.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

They opened up the Uber Green program a few days ago in my locale, and sent me a blurb that effective immeditly the take has been reduced from 25% to 20% since I drive an EV. They further notified that pax would now have an UBER GREEN option to pay an extra dollar and get an EV.

Like I say, its been a few days, and neither of those things have happened. Calls to Uber support result in sass and escalation to the you-will-never-hear-from-us-again-on-this-topic department.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> Uber today made its pledge to go "all electric" by 2030.


By the time 2030 rolls around, Uber will have looooong gone bankrupt.


----------



## consultnga (Sep 12, 2020)

I drive an EV now. Lost cost of ownership makes sense. However, lack of charging stations and the length of time it takes to charge are a big downside.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> They opened up the Uber Green program a few days ago in my locale, and sent me a blurb that effective immeditly the take has been reduced from 25% to 20% since I drive an EV. They further notified that pax would now have an UBER GREEN option to pay an extra dollar and get an EV.
> 
> Like I say, its been a few days, and neither of those things have happened. Calls to Uber support result in sass and escalation to the you-will-never-hear-from-us-again-on-this-topic department.
> 
> View attachment 507034


The take never went down. Your share of the take went down!! Dara's share of the take went up. Remember 20 years ago nobody drove for Uber. In 20 years time nobody will be driving for Uber. Don't pretend Uber is some sort of necessary to big to fail unstoppable juggernaut. It is, and always was a financial scam, built on extracting money off suckers until they can't anymore. More and more that appears to be commission sales fund managers "investing " other people's money, and not fare paying customers, as that appears to be drying up. In a few years we will all be back to moaning about taxis instead of Uber. Great fun!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

simont23 said:


> The take never went down. Your share of the take went down!! Dara's share of the take went up. Remember 20 years ago nobody drove for Uber. In 20 years time nobody will be driving for Uber. Don't pretend Uber is some sort of necessary to big to fail unstoppable juggernaut. It is, and always was a financial scam, built on extracting money off suckers until they can't anymore. More and more that appears to be commission sales fund managers "investing " other people's money, and not fare paying customers, as that appears to be drying up. In a few years we will all be back to moaning about taxis instead of Uber. Great fun!


Other industries have been hurt bad by uber as well,

Rental car companies for one, as well as public transportation.

So some of us could get jobs working rental car desks and cleaning cars out.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> They opened up the Uber Green program a few days ago in my locale, and sent me a blurb that effective immeditly the take has been reduced from 25% to 20% since I drive an EV. They further notified that pax would now have an UBER GREEN option to pay an extra dollar and get an EV.
> 
> Like I say, its been a few days, and neither of those things have happened. Calls to Uber support result in sass and escalation to the you-will-never-hear-from-us-again-on-this-topic department.
> 
> View attachment 507034


Reminds me of UberAssist. Supposedly the driver paid a smaller "service fee" to Uber. This was in all the literature for UberAssist when I signed up for it. This might be true, but it is meaningless because the amount "drivers pay" for a service fee is not connected to how much we earn, (at least outside of California), because drivers paying Uber a service fee is kind of fake except for tax purposes. Uber charges the pax an amount, and gives the driver the per mile pay and per minute pay regardless of how much the pax is charged. The more the pax is charged, the higher service fee "we pay" to Uber for the total amount of the fare that "we collected" using Uber to collect the entire fee for us and give us our portion. So basically, Uber makes it sound like we're getting paid more by paying less "service fee" but in reality, they are just charging the passenger less.

In practice, the only thing I found to be true about UberAssist was that it always gave me long pickup rides 15+ minutes away, and never had any long pickup fee. Back when surge was a thing, they also seemed to lack surge when other rides had it. The mile rate and minute rate were the same as normal, and I believe the assist rides had the added features of not being eligible for wait time pay or cancellation fees, should your rider not be ready to go when you arrive... Which is to say, UberAssist paid the driver less despite Uber rhetoric implying it should pay the driver more.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Reminds me of UberAssist. Supposedly the driver paid a smaller "service fee" to Uber. This was in all the literature for UberAssist when I signed up for it. This might be true, but it is meaningless because the amount "drivers pay" for a service fee is not connected to how much we earn, (at least outside of California), because drivers paying Uber a service fee is kind of fake except for tax purposes. Uber charges the pax an amount, and gives the driver the per mile pay and per minute pay regardless of how much the pax is charged. The more the pax is charged, the higher service fee "we pay" to Uber for the total amount of the fare that "we collected" using Uber to collect the entire fee for us and give us our portion. So basically, Uber makes it sound like we're getting paid more by paying less "service fee" but in reality, they are just charging the passenger less.
> 
> In practice, the only thing I found to be true about UberAssist was that it always gave me long pickup rides 15+ minutes away, and never had any long pickup fee. Back when surge was a thing, they also seemed to lack surge when other rides had it. The mile rate and minute rate were the same as normal, and I believe the assist rides had the added features of not being eligible for wait time pay or cancellation fees, should your rider not be ready to go when you arrive... Which is to say, UberAssist paid the driver less despite Uber rhetoric implying it should pay the driver more.


You can't legally charge more to customer's with disabilities. Meaning you have to either suffer from never ending lawsuits or money pit the problem for the rest of time, IE buying a % (my guess 25%) of your fleet being wheelchair lifts/ramps in order to provide remotely close to the same level of service and avoid the lawsuits. They keep losing this lawsuit...

IE..
Let's Talk about Orlando

Scenerio 1. Illegal (current situation) 
uberX is $1.00 a mile (customer price)
UberTaxi is $2.40 a mile (passenger price) {THE ONLY uber vehicles in Orlando with Wheelchair lifts are on the uberTaxi platform, but you can't even specifically request one}
UberWave doesn't exist (not being able to request the few vehicles that are equipped is wrong, and charging more than X is wrong as well))

Scenerio 2. ILLEGAL
UberX $1.00 a mile
UberTaxi $2.40 a mile
UberWave (in a marked taxi) $2.40 a mile (Illegal, because it's more expensive than the uberX and it's the closest service level to X)

(they would never get taxi drivers to log on for $1.00 a mile. They can't get most of us to log on for $1.71 a mile. And that's assuming that uber takes no service fee at all for those rides)

Scenerio 3. Legal
Ubertaxi $2.40 a mile
UberWave (In a marked taxi with a ramp/lift) $2.40 a mile
UberX $2.40 a mile

Sucks but it's true...

Uber would have to turn these services (uber assist and uberWav) into perpetual money pits or keep paying lawsuits for not having the services.

Sucks but those are your two options.

Theoretically, if you get a sizable % of your fleet handicapped accessible it shouldn't be worse level of service.

And the cab company has a number incentives for the Wheelchair accessible taxis. First and foremost they get lots of luvin from the dispatch/call center in exchange for taking care of wheelchair fares.

And that's all it takes, a little bit of directed corruption to grease the wheels...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I just ran across this. Uber today made its pledge to go "all electric" by 2030. I think that is probably good for the environment, which I am happy about. The only downside I see is that a lot of drivers in the upcoming years may have their options limited. If someone is driving for Uber, I feel like they should just use the car they already own. But if Uber and Lyft slowly "budges" new drivers (and existing) into electric vehicles, then my concern is that some drivers will be left out.
> 
> I guess that since Uber and Lyft are responsible for so many cars on the street, then we may all see more electric charging stations pop up in the upcoming years. In the minutes following when I read this article, I thought of my car (my Prius), and knew that its days are now numbered since it is not 100% electric (although I am halfway there as a hybrid). I think the article said they may pay up to 1.50 more per ride (I think that is what the article said at least) for 100% EV... so if that much of a carrot is being dangled, then I think my next car will be fully electric.
> 
> ...


Mining of the Electric Vehicle Battery Components is Polluting & UNSUSTAINABLE !

Sounds like Something Uber would be Involved In !






























EXPLOITING CHILD LABOR !!!



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I wouldnt be buying anything based
> on what uber says about whats going
> to happen about pay in 10 years.
> Have you had an accusation
> of intoxication yet?


" FLYING CARS " !


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Mining of the Electric Vehicle Battery Components is Polluting & UNSUSTAINABLE !
> 
> Sounds like Something Uber would be Involved In !
> View attachment 507452
> ...


And that's on top of the Uighur slave-labor in China.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I’ll drive an electric Civic when they exist and are reasonably priced. Or, maybe, an electric motorcycle. My concern with the latter is people not hearing me on the highway.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I just ran across this. Uber today made its pledge to go "all electric" by 2030. I think that is probably good for the environment, which I am happy about. The only downside I see is that a lot of drivers in the upcoming years may have their options limited. If someone is driving for Uber, I feel like they should just use the car they already own. But if Uber and Lyft slowly "budges" new drivers (and existing) into electric vehicles, then my concern is that some drivers will be left out.
> 
> I guess that since Uber and Lyft are responsible for so many cars on the street, then we may all see more electric charging stations pop up in the upcoming years. In the minutes following when I read this article, I thought of my car (my Prius), and knew that its days are now numbered since it is not 100% electric (although I am halfway there as a hybrid). I think the article said they may pay up to 1.50 more per ride (I think that is what the article said at least) for 100% EV... so if that much of a carrot is being dangled, then I think my next car will be fully electric.
> 
> ...


1st of all we should get the $1.50 per ride now as maint and fuel comes out of our gross. $1.50 per ride for me is not enough to pay for an electric car.
2nd, to be fully fueled if you need to go somewhere, pretty impractical. At the current charging times it takes awhile to top off the battery.
Unless you have a Tesla and boy even used they are not cheap.
I was just pulling into the gas pump and got pinged to go next door to the airport ( small town, small airport ) to pick someone up. Usually just a ride to the steamship, less than 2 miles away. Nope, needed gas, guess where we went? South Station bus terminal in Boston. Approx 70 miles for me. Yep, told pax we are going to the gas station 1st. Get stuck in traffic, which we did for a bit I am not running out of gas on the highway.
Uber and Lyft should figure out our pay better when they want to send you on a 20 minute ride to pick someone up for a 1 or 2 mile fare. Really Uber and Lyft?



Gby said:


> Uber rise all those money unfair after drivers investment those money are not belong to them I hope one day Feds will call them to testify heir illegal practice how stealing drivers


Dude, I have no idea what you are trying to say.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> By 2030 I expect to be living in my mansion with my robotic staff serving me hand and foot while my super model wife and pornstar mistress meet all my other "needs"
> 
> Doesn't mean it's going to happen now does it?


Daily Affirmations with Stuart Smalley.
It was on Sat. Night Live. Look up the episode where he had Michael Jordan on. It was hysterical!!



IRME4EVER said:


> OK, we all know Uber royally screws their drivers over. That's why Uber is so rich!!


I'm definitely not a cheerleader for Uber or anyone else, but, in fairness to them they are losing money almost every quarter- if not every quarter. Ultimately they have to find a way to be profitable to survive. Hopefully they will figure out a way pay drivers fairly and still be profitable.

Hey, I've got an idea. What if we each get 4 deliveries at a time from McDonald's? Just kidding!!!!!!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> They opened up the Uber Green program a few days ago in my locale, and sent me a blurb that effective immeditly the take has been reduced from 25% to 20% since I drive an EV. They further notified that pax would now have an UBER GREEN option to pay an extra dollar and get an EV.
> 
> Like I say, its been a few days, and neither of those things have happened. Calls to Uber support result in sass and escalation to the you-will-never-hear-from-us-again-on-this-topic department.
> 
> View attachment 507034


Tron clarify please .. do you drive an ev or not ?

I also got the message but it did not say anything about a pay reduction but rather a pay increase for that that choose ev ..they pay an extra $1 that is split between driver and Uber ..50 cents a piece



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You can't legally charge more to customer's with disabilities. Meaning you have to either suffer from never ending lawsuits or money pit the problem for the rest of time, IE buying a % (my guess 25%) of your fleet being wheelchair lifts/ramps in order to provide remotely close to the same level of service and avoid the lawsuits. They keep losing this lawsuit...
> 
> IE..
> Let's Talk about Orlando
> ...


 Actually Steve you can charge more .. Not sure of the exact loophole but City Bus also supposedly cannot charge more for disabled riders.. Bt they do via the Paratransit service-disabled and elderly (I drove paratransit).

regular bus is $1.50 and paratransit $2.50

Taxi services do it as well ...when offering a paratransit service


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

mbd said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ma...equity-stake-announces-partnership-2020-09-08


You might want to check the Nikola stock today. It has tanked since there are fraud allegations against them and the CEO. Don't worry though, the CEO still looks to walk away with $3.1B. smh


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> You might want to check the Nikola stock today. It has tanked since there are fraud allegations against them and the CEO. Don't worry though, the CEO still looks to walk away with $3.1B. smh


Uber & Lyft should be the biggest fraud & bribery ever been before


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> You might want to check the Nikola stock today. It has tanked since there are fraud allegations against them and the CEO. Don't worry though, the CEO still looks to walk away with $3.1B. smh


CEO did not quit due to the article&#128512; he has way bigger problems .:laugh: He might be hiring Epstein lawyers.:laugh:


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

dauction said:


> Tron clarify please .. do you drive an ev or not ?
> 
> I also got the message but it did not say anything about a pay reduction but rather a pay increase for that that choose ev ..they pay an extra $1 that is split between driver and Uber ..50 cents a piece


Sorry 4 the delay dauction. Yes, I drive a Chevy Bolt. Yesterday the cut finally came through. Mid-morning the rides started showing a 20% take by Uber (down from a 25% take). I posted in another thread that for a California driver netting 1K /week this will add about $3.5K a year to their income.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Sorry 4 the delay dauction. Yes, I drive a Chevy Bolt. Yesterday the cut finally came through. Mid-morning the rides started showing a 20% take by Uber (down from a 25% take). I posted in another thread that for a California driver netting 1K /week this will add about $3.5K a year to their income.


OK ...makes sense now .. so you're getting a 5% increase.

I had been driving strictly Lyft for the past 2 months ..UBer pays $3.49 and Lyft $3.69 ..so anyway wanted to see if Uber was finally at least matching lyft for the bottom fares ad I got the EV green Op-in ... ..sure..

But then I dug deeper and see I'm not even in a ev green region/city ... so not sure why the even bothered sending me the opt in .....other than it is UBER .. :biggrin:

BTW.. Just went 540 miles in My Bolt yesterday ... cost was $7.80 ! I charged 100% before I left and both fast chargers on the trip were free...and 98% all highway managed 4.34kWh/mile mostly secondary highways..60mph


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

dauction said:


> Tron clarify please .. do you drive an ev or not ?
> 
> I also got the message but it did not say anything about a pay reduction but rather a pay increase for that that choose ev ..they pay an extra $1 that is split between driver and Uber ..50 cents a piece
> 
> ...


Taxis can't charge more, they can however charge more for scheduling rides and for loading cargo (if they regularly charge for loading cargo. Including wheelchairs/walkers ect).

https://dralegal.org/press/lawsuit-...harge-for-wheelchair-accessible-taxi-service/
They DO charge more but it ends up biting them in the ass, and it's against the ADA. Sometimes it just takes a while for it to catch up.

NOW... onto the buses, they CAN charge more for Paratransit fares because that's actually a _different_ service.

The cab company I drive is a subcontractor for the local Paratransit service so I happen to know how it works, at least here. (at least i know their _justification_ for how it works)

It's not ACTUALLY the same service as the bus route, the service is actually door to door. That extra $1.00 (or i have no idea?) they get charged versus the bus fare pays for getting picked up directly from their house and taking them directly to their doctor's door as apposed to getting picked up from one bus stop and taking them to another bus stop.

Door to door 1 bus route $2.50
Door to door with a route involving 1 or more bus changes $4.00
VS
Bus stop to bus stop $1.50 (I don't actually know the fare this is just a number I magically pulled out of my ass)
2 buses $3.00 (Again pretty sure?)

So that's the paratransit services CAN charge more, because of door to door service. Taxis cannot because it's the same service (under the eyes of the law)


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

dauction said:


> But then I dug deeper and see I'm not even in a ev green region/city ... so not sure why the even bothered sending me the opt in .....other than it is UBER .. :biggrin:


There is no "Uber Green" option in the rider app for my area yet. That seems to be separate and distinct from the portion of the Green Future program, given that I am receiving the 20% take.

The weak link in the program is that the reduced take of 20% is only being promised for 1 year. That's very little incentive for a driver to purchase an EV. As if they are going to make up for the extra expenditure in just a year. Although the Cost of Ownership is a fraction of a GasMobile, such a meager incentive is not going to wrench drivers out of their $5,000 cash cars in exchange for having to make payments. In five years a cheap EV may be an option. Not today though.



dauction said:


> BTW.. Just went 540 miles in My Bolt yesterday ... cost was $7.80 ! I charged 100% before I left and both fast chargers on the trip were free...and 98% all highway managed 4.34kWh/mile mostly secondary highways..60mph


Fantastic stats! What tires are you running?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> There is no "Uber Green" option in the rider app for my area yet. That seems to be separate and distinct from the portion of the Green Future program, given that I am receiving the 20% take.
> 
> The weak link in the program is that the reduced take of 20% is only being promised for 1 year. That's very little incentive for a driver to purchase an EV. As if they are going to make up for the extra expenditure in just a year. Although the Cost of Ownership is a fraction of a GasMobile, such a meager incentive is not going to wrench drivers out of their $5,000 cash cars in exchange for having to make payments. In five years a cheap EV may be an option. Not today though.
> 
> Fantastic stats! What tires are you running?


When I purchased the vehicle the Dealer had put new tires on . Ironman gen 2.

They had 32lbs I ncreased to 39lbs and seen a 5% increase in range. They sem to be holding up well considering I put 8k miles on in 2 months. Need to rotate though


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

mbd said:


> CEO did not quit due to the article&#128512; he has way bigger problems .:laugh: He might be hiring Epstein lawyers.:laugh:


Yeah, it was on the 21st when it was reported that the CEO was stepping down.
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/21/n...stock-crashes-following-allegations-of-fraud/


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Yeah, it was on the 21st when it was reported that the CEO was stepping down.
> https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/21/n...stock-crashes-following-allegations-of-fraud/


He did not step down due to the fraud allegations...over the weekend, his cousin and somebody else reported some behavioral issues. If it is true, he will be writing a big check and trying to make them vanish.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

I suspect King Newsom and his friends have a lot of Tesla stock...Newsom should stick to chasing his friends wives and leave free Californians alone.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Who cares what Uber says. They say we're all making great money, too. And what are the chances they're even around in 2030?


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I restarted driving on 9/21 in part because of the Uber zero emissions initiative an extra $1 for every ride. It helps, so bye-bye Lyft.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Sorry 4 the delay dauction. Yes, I drive a Chevy Bolt. Yesterday the cut finally came through. Mid-morning the rides started showing a 20% take by Uber (down from a 25% take). I posted in another thread that for a California driver netting 1K /week this will add about $3.5K a year to their income.


Not sure what's going on but I have been getting $1 extra for every ride past 2 weeks.(made an extra $240 so far) under promotions but wondering if it is part of the EV green program?

Anyway $1 every ride = $20 a day for me ..$400-$500 extra each month . That's a big deal, that's a $6,000 a year raise.


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

For taxi bussiness I don't think electric will work unless there are spare cars to access when one needs charging.

Only thing I think could work is maybe charging stations while waiting at lax.

I do remember tesla trying to ban free charging of uber drivers in tesla cars though.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Subjugator said:


> For taxi bussiness I don't think electric will work unless there are spare cars to access when one needs charging.
> 
> Only thing I think could work is maybe charging stations while waiting at lax.
> 
> I do remember tesla trying to ban free charging of uber drivers in tesla cars though.


Taxi Companies can simply install fast chargers at their HQ's .. Chevy Bolt gets 238 miles on the older ones and 259 on the 2020 models. If that isn't enough I could see Drivers taking lunch at Taxis HQ plug in the car they are using then taking in back out after a 30 minute charge /Lunch


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

dauction said:


> When I purchased the vehicle the Dealer had put new tires on . Ironman gen 2.
> 
> They had 32lbs I ncreased to 39lbs and seen a 5% increase in range. They sem to be holding up well considering I put 8k miles on in 2 months. Need to rotate though
> View attachment 509829


Rotating waste of money. I never bother. Now if I'm in costco I guess I can have rotation done for free but its just back ones done and front ones done by switching sides since they don't recommend putting good ones in front. Front ones replaced twice as fast as back ones. Also I heard back ones should have better treads to prevent spinouts. Always put best ones in back.

So since I replace tires like every 6 months or so, back ones go to front and new ones on the back.

As a side note, they do randomly have them buy 3 get 4th free but normally I just buy 2.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

dauction said:


> Taxi Companies can simply install fast chargers at their HQ's .. Chevy Bolt gets 238 miles on the older ones and 259 on the 2020 models. If that isn't enough I could see Drivers taking lunch at Taxis HQ plug in the car they are using then taking in back out after a 30 minute charge /Lunch












They could put some chargers in here?

work with their partner properties to stick these in their cab stands. (I was at 3 different spots like this for quite a few hours yesterday)

It's a pretty common thing for taxi companies to have arrangements for spots like this to queue up.

Airports bus stations, malls, hotels.... I'm sure some kind of deal can be made to slap up a charging station.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

It isn't that easy - DC chargers fast enough to charge a car even halfway during a 30 - 45 minute break are costly to purchase and install - easily 6 figures in most cases. Then there is the impact on electric bills - the biggest issue being demand billing - commercial electricity accounts typically have "demand" charges - the meter keeps track of the highest 15 minute period of use over the entire billing cycle and that becomes the demand charge - a significant part of the monthly bill.


----------

